# I'm so glad that I bought me a whisker bisquit



## honers (Jan 4, 2010)

how in the world do you think something like this could happen....i have my ideas....for those of you who may get a little squemish this article may not be for you...for you others....what do "you" think happened here:

https://www.prairiestateoutdoors.com/index.php?/scattershooting/article/proof_bowhunting_can_be_painful


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thats the number one reason I keep my arrow length out in front of my riser. A lot of people cut them as short and possible, and yeah, that does happen :lol:


----------



## countryboy210 (Jan 4, 2010)

Would Like To Know More About This, The Short Article With The Pics Is No Help. The Entry/Exit Wounds Shows No Broadhead Was In Place; Maybe A Practice Tip. ? ? ?

Maybe. . . Well, Let's Not Go There Yet.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 4, 2010)

May not be the same injury, but it looks like it. The one that I saw back in the fall was supposedly a guy that worked at the local sporting goods store trying out the new bows off the shelf while on break. I can't remember if the arrow was too short or the rest failed but that was the result.

That can happen with a wb too depending on arrow length. I was at the local shop back in the fall when 3 guys came in. One of them had a new Hoyt that had not been set up correctly by the shop where he purchased it. The guys here got it lined out and gave him some pointers on his form. After he was finished shooting, he handed the bow to a friend of his that had never shot a bow but was in the market for one to let him try it out. The guy held the bow in front of him and yanked the string back so hard that the arrow pulled completely through the wb and wedged the field point into the back side of the riser. :shock: The bow owner saw what had happened before his buddy triggered the release and managed to get the arrow out before something really nasty happened. He then told his buddy to let the bow down so the guy just punched the release... without an arrow on the string. :shock: :shock: 

Brand new Hoyt Alphamax with less than 50 shots on it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 7, 2010)

i saw that awile ago too, talk about hurt!

i'd bet he was being a dummie like quacker saw


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 7, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Brand new Hoyt Alphamax with less than 50 shots on it.



Good thing hoyt does nothing be advertise how many dry fires their bows can withstand :lol: :wink:


----------



## teamhoytpa (Apr 9, 2010)

That picture is MANY years old. The story that went with it had nothing to do with arrow length. It was simply a defective arrow. 
But there is a reason you should keep your arrow cut as close to the rest as possible. It will stabilize quicker.


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2010)

ouch!


----------

